

Comparing Google, Yahoo, Live, Ask & Cuil with Actual Queries & Data - randfish
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/comparing-search-engine-performance-how-does-cuill-stack-up-to-google-yahoo-live-ask

======
nreece
While its a decent effort, there's no clear indication as to how they rated on
each crtiteria. What factors make the minimum and maximum scores in the
marking scheme? Is it 1 point if xyz.com is the first search result ...?

Looks like the entire thing is based on one person's opinion, rather than
actual market research or shall I say 'wisdom of the crowd'.

------
chollida1
I appreciate them trying but when your rating is based on:

> To collect relevancy, I simply judged the degree to which the top results
> resolved my inquiry, and weighted those that provided the best answers in
> the first few positions higher than those that had better results further
> down.

There's not alot of stock that can be put in their results. Perhaps the title
should have been "This authors own opinion on the search results of Google,
Yahoo, Live, Ask and Cuil".

------
auston
Hey man, dont forget Clusty, that thing is just as good as Google, if not
better sometimes.

------
vaksel
a better search would be to find a specific website with the same search
criteria and see what page of results it shows up on the specific search
engine.

